# Just a little starter rant



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So I am wired. Got a laptop, interface off Ebay ( nice one too) got it running with Reaper. Having some fun some stuff tracked. I buy a longer USB cable to replace the 18" one. 


I start today and want to run mon outs from the interface to my house stereo. 

Hmm only one side. Ok let's get rid of the funky connectors I have going. Wired an RCA cable to 1/4" jacks. ... Still only one side.... yada yada yada..

Reinstall all software ...... getting totally frustrated..... 

Crap..... still one side....every where even in the headphones. Then no sound through the interface at all WTF... 

I need to take this back to the basics...... Where is that short USB cable.... 

Bingo .... the new cable is defective..... 

Time recording 0....
time invested ...3 hrs 

When is it fun?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

obviously not enough caffiene........nuff said........


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Back to my credo.... *Assume nothing*


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup- prepare to waste many hours this way.
since going to a daw my productivity dropped like a brick. i keep telling myself it beats buying tape.
wont take long to get the kinks worked out and to have it all running smoothly- myself i can hit record and just go as if it was a tape machine now. but there are so many other distractions with it. 
dont get fed up yet m8-:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It was going smooth;y :smile: It is again but with a short chord


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I find that once I have my PC, mixer, soundcard etc all setup, and I leave it the hell alone, I can be recording pretty quickly each time. My problems tend to start when I try to "improve" something.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...this, among a myriad of other reasons, is why i own a portastudio (korg d3200).

"dammit, jim, i'm a player, not a programmer!"

in fact, there are no computers at all in my studio.

and no need for one.

-dh


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ha... I have an old Tascam 4 track here too. And if you hit it just in the right spot .. the tape drive motor starts working again ..for how long is unknown 

:smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Technology works in strange ways my friend.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> Technology works in strange ways my friend.


Not as faithfull as my Hammond !


----------

